# Marlin 25MN Rifle



## IFLY4U (Mar 2, 2005)

I have had this rifle for years and never shot it very much. I decided a needed a rifle to shoot coyotes with so I put a 3x9 Tasco scope on it and headed to the range. After I got it sighted in, I was shooting golf balls at 100 yards with it. It has a poor trigger but shoots great for a $140 gun. I can't wait to get a shot at a coyote with it.


----------

